# Why Ordinary People Should Fear the World Anti-Doping Agency



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why Ordinary People Should Fear the World Anti-Doping Agency By Millard Baker Elite athletes may have little to fear from the World Anti-Doping Agency???s (WADA) as doping in sports persists unabated. However, ordinary people should be afraid of how WADA???s increasing influence in national policy affects them. The United States Government recently mandated that a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

